# Hello



## 18841 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello all, This place really shows you that you are not alone in what you are going through. I have suffered from Crohn's and GERD for the last 11 years. It is ruining my life to be honest. My wife and child are forced more and more to do things without because I am either unable or unwilling to go with them. I have been home sick from work since the begining of Feb and there seems to be no end in site. I am now trying to work through depression because of this illness. How do you people do it? There are days I really wish I was dead, at least there would be no pain or anything. I am so sick of being sick and seeing doctors and changeing meds and nothing seems to work. How do you all cope?????


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I see a therapist and take meds and talk to friends.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Darkness,Reach out!! Just like you did in joining this group. You are not alone. There is a lot of support here. Reach out to the people around you, your doctor could help find you a therapist. I saw a therapist years ago and it helped me immensely.Try and cheer up! Savor the good moments, even if they don't come around alot. Live each one of them fully.Living with any disease is difficult. Honor your being, your soul, for going through it all!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Welcome! I have IBS, Crohn's and GERD. I have used a combo of talk therapy and SSRI's to keep me going. There was a time four years ago that I didnt' want to leave the house (nearly agorphobic except for work) but I have worked my way through it. You will find lots of friends here. Again, welcome.


----------



## 18841 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well lets hope so. It seems the worst it has ever been. I have been home sick and depressed since January now with no end in sight.


----------

